# UBERPEOPLE :) REVIEW by Randy Shear



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

*UBERPEOPLE in REVIEW by Randy Shear*




I don't have many bad comments about Randy Shear,
I do believe he was trying to help.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Randy is a dipshit. Nobody makes money Ubering(X) for what they pay. Randy never did get into the reality zone.

Making money my ass. Randy runs his own personal fantasy Uber Youtubes.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

You guys do whine and ***** too much. If you hate Uber than quit. I am using it to pay off my student loan. But you guys just like to whine and complain and except the world to hand you everything. Now I know why the food stamp president got re-elected.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Lol what a dipshit. Our buddy Brian cole is in the comment section, he's even more delusional.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Typo expect


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> You guys do whine and ***** too much. If you hate Uber than quit. I am using it to pay off my student loan. But you guys just like to whine and complain and except the world to hand you everything. Now I know why the food stamp president got re-elected.


Randy denied legitimate math. So do you. What else is new?

The last bastion Randy is holding onto for his profit axioms is the Uber guarantee. Shortly to evaporate. Randy pimped that the FALSE MATH that if driver cost was less than the IRS allowance, that is profit. It ain't. Never was. Never will be.

The MATH doesn't lie. Drivers are deluded. *Drivers who can do math don't Uber.*


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Click their Avatar and then click ignore. Hey presto this forum then becomes super interesting.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Click their Avatar and then click ignore. Hey presto this forum then becomes super interesting.


Yeah, and you're here trying to pimp how much $ yer making at 90 cents a mile.

How stupid do you think drivers really are?

Sacto Burbs: "I need more drivers in my area."

Uh, why exactly? What possible stake do you have in having more drivers when 90 cents a mile already pays you ZERO.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Lyft drivers. To block long pings from the north, and beef up the number of customers who turn to Happy-tipping better paying Lyft first to find a ride.

Who said I was making any money? LOL, I said I was enjoying driving, as a hobby


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Lyft drivers. To block long pings from the north, and beef up the number of customers who turn to Happy-tipping Lyft first to find a ride.


And Lyft pays how much a mile there in SC?

Don't get me wrong. I'm pro ride share when the money pot for drivers is satisfactory. I'm also exceptionally fond of Lyft because of the tip ability in the app, which keeps it real for me, to date anyway.

BUT if they follow Uber down the crap for pay zone, they too will just be another $ suck hole on drivers. Which they too have done in most areas to date. Just not mine yet.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Best way to make money with uber is referrals. Drive and rider referrals or pure profit. That's Uber Man's Game!


----------



## A4UberLady (Dec 23, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> You guys do whine and ***** too much. If you hate Uber than quit. I am using it to pay off my student loan. But you guys just like to whine and complain and except the world to hand you everything. Now I know why the food stamp president got re-elected.


Food stamp though?That gas is cheap though ahemm...lol #props2Obama


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

See my thread originally titled "I want to be Randy".


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

The Kid said:


> Best way to make money with uber is referrals. Drive and rider referrals or pure profit. That's Uber Man's Game!


Randy took offense at other drivers here telling newbies that the money for actual UberX driving is SQUAT. And that his tactics to entice new drivers in for 'driver referrals' were er, uh, shall we say, disingenuous and self serving, just like UBER's?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> You guys do whine and ***** too much. If you hate Uber than quit. I am using it to pay off my student loan. But you guys just like to whine and complain and except the world to hand you everything. Now I know why the food stamp president got re-elected.


At Atlanta rates of: 
Base fare $1.15
$0.16 per minute
$0.95 Per mile

I would have to ask how much you are making? Are you a gas-only guy who really is just using his car equity to pay off his student loans?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Ok Randy V 2.0 - Reality Check

https://uberpeople.net/threads/do-you-want-to-be-a-top-driver.12096/


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

You can't blame the guy, it's not easy to upload Youtube videos every 3 days, eventually you run out of subjects.
He needs to keep that YouTube ad revenue flowing.
Selling dreams is always a good business.
Selling cold hard reality = bad business.
But he made a mistake, sending "future potential Uber drivers" to this site
might hurt his channel views, he might lose some 'dreamers"


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Randy is a dipshit. Nobody makes money Ubering(X) for what they pay. Randy never did get into the reality zone.
> 
> Making money my ass. Randy runs his own personal fantasy Uber Youtubes.


A dipshit calling someone a dipshit......now that's funny.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Whatever Randy had to say about UberXing any half wit driver already had figured out, as well as the missing component that Randy NEVER addressed, which is 'real math.' 

That part was always conspicuously missing from his Uber pimping. If he thought he was a top driver genius for doing the minimal amount of driving possible for the guarantees, that angle every half wit driver already had in their bags as well. 

There are also other forms of common driver denial of reality such as actually having dead miles. Which is just another driver fantasy when it comes to doing simple math and they supposedly 'don't have any' or it's so low as to be patently absurd, or as in the lie that they just and only drive from ping to ping in the same stop spot. A real snoozer, that claim. Just another step into the dead head driver zone.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> A dipshit calling someone a dipshit......now that's funny.


Yeah, well, we know you're here for the same b.s. so what else is new?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Thank you for sharing


That's the value in social media. When people are lied to it gets to be SHARED.

Imagine that?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Thank you reaching out and sharing.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Yeah, well, we know you're here for the same b.s. so what else is new?


And again....we hear from a dipshit.

What do you guys want to bet she keeps *****ing?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> And again....we hear from a dipshit.
> 
> What do you guys want to bet she keeps *****ing?


And you always seem to show up to pimp after the most recent fare hacks as well. So what else is new?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I just want to affirm that we hear what you are saying.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

And she's back. Easily predictable and controllable.

Funny how this chick never has anything constructive to say. Notice the false accusations. She has self confidence issues.

Stay tuned for the next false accusation.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Yes, yes, good, get it out, and how do you feel about that?


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Ok to the people who ask how much I make. I drive a brand new Volkswagon CC Executive and do uber select and surge only on the weekends and make between 500-700 a week. I use uber like it's my ***** lol


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Not everyone on this site complains all the time. I'll say driving on Uberblack here in Atlanta has been great. I just wish it would get more business...Uber seems to want to kill it. Yet if I was still an X driver I'd be pissed too if my fares were cut by about 60% the past year. Can't blame anyone being upset over that...especially after the false advertising.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Randy is a dipshit. Nobody makes money Ubering(X) for what they pay. Randy never did get into the reality zone.
> 
> Making money my ass. Randy runs his own personal fantasy Uber Youtubes.


Too bad you dont get paid for bashing Randy! A lot of fire for 1 internet personality. Does he haunt you in his dreams?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

All press is good press. We've drummed up lots of interest in his videos.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> All press is good press. We've drummed up lots of interest in his videos.


Still getting his videos posted and he doesn't have to defend himself. Lets keep replying to this thread and get it on the front page!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Ok to the people who ask how much I make. I drive a brand new Volkswagon CC Executive and do uber select and surge only on the weekends and make between 500-700 a week. I use uber like it's my ***** lol


Really? So is there a porn video of you and Travis in the making?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> Not everyone on this site complains all the time. I'll say driving on Uberblack here in Atlanta has been great. I just wish it would get more business...Uber seems to want to kill it. Yet if I was still an X driver I'd be pissed too if my fares were cut by about 60% the past year. Can't blame anyone being upset over that...especially after the false advertising.


Rate cuts suck. Goes with out saying. My guess is there isn't one person who agrees with them that is a driver.

That being said....

How many people here are actually doing anything that would be effective at getting rates changed? Virtually none.

The target is clear. The implementation very difficult but doable. My understanding is it has now happened in at least one market.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Samename said:


> Too bad you dont get paid for bashing Randy! A lot of fire for 1 internet personality. Does he haunt you in his dreams?


Of course he does. With some people you either toe their line you you will be attacked for it.

It's a huge character flaw that once spotted tells you all you need to know about that person. It's the same with the cut and paste trolls who couldn't get approved by Uber so now they are on a crusade. Good for them. But really, at what point do you see it for what it is?

Tell me, who here stalks a company that did not hire them in the past? Fill me in on the thought process involved. Tell me why ya can't let it go? I ask because I see people sleeping in the cold on pissed stained sidewalk and alleys that have severe problems. Not hire able by any means. Women who have such little self worth that they sell themselves on a nightly basis. We're not talking high dollar prostitutes. We're talking street walker near Polk St and Capp st in SF. Seriously damaged people.

Yet we put serious effort into *****ing about a job we refuse to leave.

Tell me...is this the only thing you are qualified to do? And if so why?

Tell ya what...I know what one part of it is...but I won't post it here yet.

I am very interested in what you have to say.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Really? So is there a porn video of you and Travis in the making?


Let me tell you something buddy, the people that run uber are the smartest and brightest iv ever come across. They know exactly what they are doing, and I marvel at what has been achieved. Granted the rate cuts suck, but guess what, they are not in business to make us happy, they are in business to make the most money possible. Tho this would be acheived in a win win scenario, because ultimately a win lose turns into a lose lose.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Let me tell you something buddy, the people that run uber are the smartest and brightest iv ever come across. They know exactly what they are doing, and I marvel at what has been achieved. Granted the rate cuts suck, but guess what, they are not in business to make us happy, they are in business to make the most money possible. Tho this would be acheived in a win win scenario, because ultimately a win lose turns into a lose lose.


Well first things first....

I'm not yer buddy. People who start their post in that manner are usually idiots.

Next...you directed the above post to me why? Have you seen me post anything that contradicts what you posted above? Smartest and brightest? Hmmm...not out of the people I know. But that's no big deal. As for how he conducts his business, it's direction, strategies, and use of funds? I'm not with the majority of those here who claim they have no idea what they are doing. To that point I have routinely asked....who here has run a company half this size on an I ternational level?

So far...no one.

People on here do a lot of ass talking because they are upset. And in some cases rightfully so. Problem is there is only one route to fixing that issue where Travis has no control. Otherwise you sit and wait it out or move on and come back to it later. Either way sitting here day after day crying about it is a fools errand.

That being said what does any of this have to do with a joke about a comment made by another poster?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Let me tell you something buddy, the people that run uber are the smartest and brightest iv ever come across. They know exactly what they are doing, and I marvel at what has been achieved. Granted the rate cuts suck, but guess what, they are not in business to make us happy, they are in business to make the most money possible. Tho this would be acheived in a win win scenario, because ultimately a win lose turns into a lose lose.


I would agree with two of your points. Uber has achieved quite a lot.

I also agree with your last sentence that a win/lose scenario can turn into a lose/lose scenario. Uber might be a three headed monster with Uber, its "partners", and its customers. I would suggest that its a win/lose/win (but slipping) scenario right now, as the customers get cheaper service, which is of less quality.

I don't share your lavish praise of Uber being the smartest and brightest. How could such people make such PR blunders surrounding privacy and suggesting that reporters be investigated? I also believe that some of the qualities that may have served Travis well in the start-up stages of Uber do not serve him well in running a continuing concern. I also cannot have too much respect for a company that knowingly and continually misleads its current and potential driver/"partners". (i.e.: inflated Craigslist help wanted ads, statements that reduced fares "help" the driver, etc.)


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Even Randy knows that trying to make a profit driving for $0.80 a mile isn't worth it.

That's why he is gaming the guarantee. You can make a profit gaming the guarantee but only while the guarantee lasts. It will be interesting to see what Randy does when they end and the rate remains $0.80.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Of course he does. With some people you either toe their line you you will be attacked for it.
> 
> It's a huge character flaw that once spotted tells you all you need to know about that person. It's the same with the cut and paste trolls who couldn't get approved by Uber so now they are on a crusade. Good for them. But really, at what point do you see it for what it is?
> 
> ...


What are we going to do when other service industries start to follow the the uber model.


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

Cooluberdriver said:


> You guys do whine and ***** too much. If you hate Uber than quit. I am using it to pay off my student loan. But you guys just like to whine and complain and except the world to hand you everything. Now I know why the food stamp president got re-elected.


Lol "food stamp president", how original.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Even Randy knows that trying to make a profit driving for $0.80 a mile isn't worth it.
> 
> That's why he is gaming the guarantee. You can make a profit gaming the guarantee but only while the guarantee lasts. It will be interesting to see what Randy does when they end and the rate remains $0.80.


What the hell are we going to do, I am happy for the guarantee as i only worked 4 days, but look at my hourly rate, this is a joke.

Winter Warm Up Offpeak Hours January 26th Payments ---> Congrats, our log shows that you were online for 14.52 hours and grossed $8.61 per hour in gross fares. We added $85.81 to your account.

Winter Warm Up Regular Hours January 26th Payments ---> Congrats, our log shows that you were online for 18.77 hours and grossed $4.73 per hour in gross fares. We added $229.37 to your account.

Winter Warm Up Peak Hours January 26th Payments ---> Congrats, our log shows that you were online for 19.25 hours and grossed $10.65 per hour in gross fares. We added $236.39 to your account.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> What are we going to do when other service industries start to follow the the uber model.


Show me where you can replicate the "Uber model" in the service industry? Better yet give me verifiable examples of this right now. Some business models and methods do t translate well.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> What the hell are we going to do, I am happy for the guarantee as i only worked 4 days, but look at my hourly rate, this is a joke.
> 
> Winter Warm Up Offpeak Hours January 26th Payments ---> Congrats, our log shows that you were online for 14.52 hours and grossed $8.61 per hour in gross fares. We added $85.81 to your account.
> 
> ...


This is really on topic. Randy's raking in the 5cents a click now.

So 52.54 hours online. $418.80 in fares. $551.57 In guarantee additions. $970.37 gross - 20% = $776.30 / 52.54 hours = $14.78 per hour before costs.

How many miles did you drive in those 52.54 hours good sir?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

$551.57 in Uber cheese, that might be a record!

The writing was on the wall for rates dropping, Chicago proved that. Now the .75 cent cities are being studied as the future.... No rate decrease has ever been temporary.

I've been working less, seeing the fare at the end of the ride is heartbreaking, no cheese, no driving.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

I like Randy and his videos also i believe he is a true hard worker but i think he has too much trust in uber and in return uber does not care what happens to the drivers.eventually he will give up , too bad

Here , at 2:42 am he is literally the only uber out and accepting a ping 19 mins away,maybe to make his guarantee pay. I hope he doesnt run himself to the ground trying to make ends meet driving for this company


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Toi, pinging him from 19 minutes away is just well, how do I say this in a way I won't be misunderstood... Justice.

He who lives by the sword dies by the sword?

I've gotta try it at 4am one night, after all, I get one cancel free right?


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't dislike Randy. His tax videos are good. He's just a positive guy. We could probably use a little more positivity. Just not at the expense of truth and logic. Just my .02


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

This place is for Uber drivers who would like to share their experiences with each other. We give tips, advices, support, and vent. We all need to express how we feel about something and we feel bad because Uber is taking advantage of us. Why dont we quit Uber? Because even if its bringing us below minimum wage, it is feeding us and our families. We will quit when we find a job!


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

I just got done watching this video! "Im making more money after the rate cuts" Did I just hear that?! Definitely paid by Uber because no one in their right mind would think they can make more money per hour after the rate cuts! (The maintenance and gas cost is still the same so how can you make more)


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Gold star for watching his video through to the end


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Lucky guy to get those guarantees, I wish I could sit in my car and collect like this but I have a primary job... When I do work it seems that I get paid too much according to Uber. I find their statements on the pay statements very humorous. At least they try to make you happy when they take %28 of your totals. Lol...

Winter Warm Up OffPeak Hours Payment ---->Congrats, you earned $106.79 per hour during offpeak hours. Since you grossed more than $16 per hour, you will not receive any additional payment. Uber On!
0.01
Winter Warm Up Offpeak Hours January 26th Payments ---->Congrats, you earned $72.46 per hour during offpeak hours. Since you grossed more than $16 per hour, you will not receive any additional payment. Uber On!
0.01
Winter Warm Up Peak Hours January 26th Payments ---->Congrats, you earned $37.87 per hour during peak hours. Since you grossed more than $20 per hour, you will not receive any additional payment. Uber On!
0.01


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> I just got done watching this video! "Im making more money after the rate cuts" Did I just hear that?! Definitely paid by Uber because no one in their right mind would think they can make more money per hour after the rate cuts! (The maintenance and gas cost is still the same so how can you make more)


He means with the guarantees he is making more. Look at painfreePC, the rate cut isn't that much, he is making more with the guarantees too. Everyone is complaining about the rate cut, but Randy has a point, let's celebrate the guarantees while they last. I don't hear many reports of an hour going by without a ping. So people are for the most part getting their guarantees. This is good news. Sure if they remove the guarantees and keep prices the same then we are all screwed.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> Lucky guy to get those guarantees, I wish I could sit in my car and collect like this but I have a primary job... When I do work it seems that I get paid too much according to Uber. I find their statements on the pay statements very humorous. At least they try to make you happy when they take %28 of your totals. Lol...
> 
> Winter Warm Up OffPeak Hours Payment ---->Congrats, you earned $106.79 per hour during offpeak hours. Since you grossed more than $16 per hour, you will not receive any additional payment. Uber On!
> 0.01
> ...


Why did you remove your hour totals? 28%? Is that BLACK?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

You couldn't drive UberX and make that money.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

To Randy. Look at all these happy responses. You should come back! You get more feedback here than on Youtube.


Cooluberdriver said:


> You guys do whine and ***** too much. If you hate Uber than quit. I am using it to pay off my student loan. But you guys just like to whine and complain and except the world to hand you everything. Now I know why the food stamp president got re-elected.





The Kid said:


> Best way to make money with uber is referrals. Drive and rider referrals or pure profit. That's Uber Man's Game!





ElectroFuzz said:


> You can't blame the guy, it's not easy to upload Youtube videos every 3 days, eventually you run out of subjects.
> He needs to keep that YouTube ad revenue flowing.
> Selling dreams is always a good business.
> Selling cold hard reality = bad business.
> ...





UL Driver SF said:


> A dipshit calling someone a dipshit......now that's funny.





Sacto Burbs said:


> All press is good press. We've drummed up lots of interest in his videos.





Cooluberdriver said:


> Let me tell you something buddy, the people that run uber are the smartest and brightest iv ever come across. They know exactly what they are doing, and I marvel at what has been achieved. Granted the rate cuts suck, but guess what, they are not in business to make us happy, they are in business to make the most money possible. Tho this would be acheived in a win win scenario, because ultimately a win lose turns into a lose lose.





UberHammer said:


> Even Randy knows that trying to make a profit driving for $0.80 a mile isn't worth it.
> 
> That's why he is gaming the guarantee. You can make a profit gaming the guarantee but only while the guarantee lasts. It will be interesting to see what Randy does when they end and the rate remains $0.80.





painfreepc said:


> What the hell are we going to do, I am happy for the guarantee as i only worked 4 days, but look at my hourly rate, this is a joke.
> 
> Winter Warm Up Offpeak Hours January 26th Payments ---> Congrats, our log shows that you were online for 14.52 hours and grossed $8.61 per hour in gross fares. We added $85.81 to your account.
> 
> ...





Monica rodriguez said:


> This place is for Uber drivers who would like to share their experiences with each other. We give tips, advices, support, and vent. We all need to express how we feel about something and we feel bad because Uber is taking advantage of us. Why dont we quit Uber? Because even if its bringing us below minimum wage, it is feeding us and our families. We will quit when we find a job!


----------



## A4UberLady (Dec 23, 2014)

toi said:


> I like Randy and his videos also i believe he is a true hard worker but i think he has too much trust in uber and in return uber does not care what happens to the drivers.eventually he will give up , too bad
> 
> Here , at 2:42 am he is literally the only uber out and accepting a ping 19 mins away,maybe to make his guarantee pay. I hope he doesnt run himself to the ground trying to make ends meet driving for this company


I'm out at 3 and 4 Am sometime on the weekends.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Let me tell you something buddy, the people that run uber are the smartest and brightest iv ever come across. They know exactly what they are doing


- -


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

A4UberLady said:


> I'm out at 3 and 4 Am sometime on the weekends.


Yes there are still people out that late and it is very normal to be out that late.
However this screen was from last night which was a tuesday


----------



## NickNolte (Dec 12, 2014)

I would ping randy and cancel after 4:59. We are getting bent over at these rates.


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

He makes between 300 and 700 a week which is a poverty.
He probably lives off his children's welfare.


----------



## NickNolte (Dec 12, 2014)

At a certain point you have to say enough.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Pretty pathetic that you guys would try and waste his resources like that. Then again it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> You guys do whine and ***** too much. If you hate Uber than quit. I am using it to pay off my student loan. But you guys just like to whine and complain and except the world to hand you everything. Now I know why the food stamp president got re-elected.


It's better for you to sell your car and pay off your loan that way. Driving for uber at low rates means that you are depreciating one asset rapidly to reduce a debt (plus time,gas,maintainance,risk)


----------



## NickNolte (Dec 12, 2014)

Randy reminds me of a battered woman. No matter how bad it gets they always come back. UBER is screwing it's drivers. It cheating a lot of us out of guarantees. Its run by a dirt bag who treats us like slaves. I for one am not going to sit back and take it. I've been ride scalping all my uber pax over to lyft. Made over a $100 on free rides alone. I make sure every uber pax knows what kind of company uber is.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

I never heard of this dude till tonight. I never saw 1 of his videos till I watched that one in this thread. All I can say is..that dude has been uberized. He drank the kool-aid and it dont look like he,s coming back- - I got a kick out of it though- -the dude really,really believes ---jeeeezeeez


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> $551.57 in Uber cheese, that might be a record!
> 
> The writing was on the wall for rates dropping, Chicago proved that. Now the .75 cent cities are being studied as the future.... No rate decrease has ever been temporary.
> 
> I've been working less, seeing the fare at the end of the ride is heartbreaking, no cheese, no driving.


I beg to differ. It's always temporary. They just go down not up.


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

toi said:


> Yes there are still people out that late and it is very normal to be out that late.
> However this screen was from last night which was a tuesday


That if desperate times call for desperate measures, then I'm free to act as desperately as I wish.


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

NickNolte said:


> Randy reminds me of a battered woman. No matter how bad it gets they always come back. UBER is screwing it's drivers. It cheating a lot of us out of guarantees. Its run by a dirt bag who treats us like slaves. I for one am not going to sit back and take it. I've been ride scalping all my uber pax over to lyft. Made over a $100 on free rides alone. I make sure every uber pax knows what kind of company uber is.


I feel it's not fair or apropriate to talk about a man behind his back. Men don't do that.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Hotep31 said:


> I feel it's not fair or apropriate to talk about a man behind his back. Men don't do that.


Oh hell, that drama queen is in here reading about himself everyday.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Oh hell, that drama queen is in here reading about himself everyday.


Still throwing stones...


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Samename said:


> Still throwing stones...


I try to keep my challenges on sustainable grounds, you know, like MATH.


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Oh hell, that drama queen is in here reading about himself everyday.


Perhaps he is lol


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I try to keep my challenges on sustainable grounds, you know, like MATH.


So share your earnings with us!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Samename said:


> So share your earnings with us!


I would if I had any. 

For the record Lyft in my area is still providing a gross per mile when all the dust settles in the high 2 to low 3 buck range (paid miles, not dead miles.) Uber prior to the last rate cut was only bringing in a buck and a half, if that tells you anything. So I'm still Lyfting unless and until they think they can pull Uber's shit, in which case I'll be out of this gig entirely.

What every driver in here objected to was Randy's claims of making money at $1.10 a mile, which is obvious horseshit math.

And a few of us here have our pet peeves, like insurance adequacy or other legal mandates that should be complied with, as if drivers who can't do math really give a ****.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I would if I had any.
> 
> For the record Lyft in my area is still providing a gross per mile when all the dust settles in the high 2 to low 3 buck range. Uber prior to the last rate cut was only bringing in a buck and a half, if that tells you anything. So I'm still Lyfting unless and until they think they can pull Uber's shit, in which case I'll be out of this gig entirely.
> 
> ...


Hell I wish Lyft was still above a dollar. The best thing for me I'd my Lyft runs are typically long compared to the Uber ones.


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

DFWFusion said:


> Hell I wish Lyft was still above a dollar. The best thing for me I'd my Lyft runs are typically long compared to the Uber ones.


English please?


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

How come Randy never makes his bed?


----------



## uberwatcher (Sep 18, 2014)

This forum probably has more information about Uber than any other site on the internet. Not everyone here is completely negative about Uber but there is quite a bit of "critical thinking" which is good. You really should be considering your TRUE take home pay and you should be skeptical of Uber's claims. Not to do so is a potential financial disaster.

As for Uber Man I actually enjoy most of his videos and think he is usually a good source of information. Note that he has been pretty negative about things himself sometimes.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> You guys do whine and ***** too much. If you hate Uber than quit. I am using it to pay off my student loan. But you guys just like to whine and complain and except the world to hand you everything. Now I know why the food stamp president got re-elected.


So I'm not supposed to ***** about .70 a mile? I'm not supposed to complain about insurance issues or not getting paid for cancellations? I'm supposed to lay there and take it like a good boy right?
I don't hate uber. I hate how uber treats its drivers and how they send emails saying your earnings are going up while we reduce rates. How stupid do you think I am? 
I dont want anything handed to me, I want to earn it. But when your market is at .70 a mile I can't do it. You can't do it at .90 a mile. 
So go join team randy down the rabbit hole. I'm sure they are nice guys but they are simply in love with uber. No matter how bad it gets they will still drive because it's the best thing that's ever happened to them. 
People on here aren't whining or asking to have anything handed to them. They just want to be treated fairly and paid a decent rate to provide a quality service.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

WoW-- he calls the people on this site a bunch of cry babies and people with little intelligence -(come on, you know who you are 
Now like I said ,I never heard or saw this guy Randy until this thread last night. I dont really know what his agenda is, but what happens in brainwashing is when a person is brainwashed, he or she is placed under stress and is rewarded in some way when the person changes their ideas to agree with the brainwasher.
In the Stockholm Syndrome, the person is placed under extreme stress, and as a way to deal with the stress, the person may switch their perspective and decide that the abuser or rapist is actually a good person and all is well. In both cases, the victim actually needs to be deprogrammed or de-brainwashed in order to face the horror and return to mental health. This I fear is what I saw when I watched the whole show very carefully

Ill say again, I dont know the guy or what happened in his childhood to make him so disillusioned ,but I dont like to see anyone so out of touch. I offer the above as a possibility not fact . .
----------
To be so hurt by people who are just venting about thier job that you start with the silly/but hurtful name calling is just sad .OK, so some of us vent more than others. Does that make us people with little intelligence??-Some of us have college degrees, others have degrees of the street, no matter...its the common feeling we have that we,re gettin screwed again by "a boss"- - This dude takes it so personally its frightening.
I will give him his props though- the video was pretty good quality,& if he could just break out of that zombie like presentation I see a career as an instructor at the Connecticut school of broadcasting -


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> WoW-- he calls the people on this site a bunch of cry babies and people with little intelligence -(come on, you know who you are
> Now like I said ,I never heard or saw this guy Randy until this thread last night. I dont really know what his agenda is, but what happens in brainwashing is when a person is brainwashed, he or she is placed under stress and is rewarded in some way when the person changes their ideas to agree with the brainwasher.
> In the Stockholm Syndrome, the person is placed under extreme stress, and as a way to deal with the stress, the person may switch their perspective and decide that the abuser or rapist is actually a good person and all is well. In both cases, the victim actually needs to be deprogrammed or de-brainwashed in order to face the horror and return to mental health. This I fear is what I saw when I watched the whole show very carefully
> 
> ...


You are a ****en genius!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> WoW-- he calls the people on this site a bunch of cry babies and people with little intelligence -(come on, you know who you are
> Now like I said ,I never heard or saw this guy Randy until this thread last night. I dont really know what his agenda is, but what happens in brainwashing is when a person is brainwashed, he or she is placed under stress and is rewarded in some way when the person changes their ideas to agree with the brainwasher.
> In the Stockholm Syndrome, the person is placed under extreme stress, and as a way to deal with the stress, the person may switch their perspective and decide that the abuser or rapist is actually a good person and all is well. In both cases, the victim actually needs to be deprogrammed or de-brainwashed in order to face the horror and return to mental health. This I fear is what I saw when I watched the whole show very carefully
> 
> ...


You bring up some interesting points. We have all been brainwashed already by the ever elusive 'American Dream' and it's quite easy to be suckered in by this pre-programming, work hard, work for nothing BUT there may be a magical pot of gold waiting for you at the end of the American dream rainbow as long as you pay the price for sacrifice and continue to work like the underpaid peon slave we educated and programmed you to be.

Drivers are a testament to the brainwashing success of big dotcorp, mass media and the educational systems they were brought through that caused their low math intellect and equally low self esteem. You can also see a similar problem in Walmart where three ass handles wide meander aimlessly through the aisles buying their worthless shit from China and junk food poison that can sit on the shelves for several years and still be consumed.

Go Amerika! Go! You're such a ****ing success.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Perhaps this site isn't negative because it's filled with negative people, but is instead negative because Uber's actions deserve the negative responses.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Hotep31 said:


> English please?


Sorry. LOL. What I meant to say was the reason I prefer Lyft is that the rides tend to be longer than Uber rides.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> You bring up some interesting points. We have all been brainwashed already by the ever elusive 'American Dream' and it's quite easy to be suckered in by this pre-programming, work hard, work for nothing BUT there may be a magical pot of gold waiting for you at the end of the American dream rainbow as long as you pay the price for sacrifice and continue to work like the underpaid peon slave we educated and programmed you to be.
> 
> Drivers are a testament to the brainwashing success of big dotcorp, mass media and the educational systems they were brought through that caused their low math intellect and equally low self esteem. You can also see a similar problem in Walmart where three ass handles wide meander aimlessly through the aisles buying their worthless shit from China and junk food poison that can sit on the shelves for several years and still be consumed.
> 
> Go Amerika! Go! You're such a ****ing success.


So you don't like the country you live in and you don't like your job. What do you like? This forum?


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

DFWFusion said:


> Sorry. LOL. What I meant to say was the reason I prefer Lyft is that the rides tend to be longer than Uber rides.


Ok thanks, I screw up typing frequently so no big deal. I get excited and screw up. I wish they had lyft here. Would be good give UBER competition were I live .


----------



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> You bring up some interesting points. We have all been brainwashed already by the ever elusive 'American Dream' and it's quite easy to be suckered in by this pre-programming, work hard, work for nothing BUT there may be a magical pot of gold waiting for you at the end of the American dream rainbow as long as you pay the price for sacrifice and continue to work like the underpaid peon slave we educated and programmed you to be.
> 
> Drivers are a testament to the brainwashing success of big dotcorp, mass media and the educational systems they were brought through that caused their low math intellect and equally low self esteem. You can also see a similar problem in Walmart where three ass handles wide meander aimlessly through the aisles buying their worthless shit from China and junk food poison that can sit on the shelves for several years and still be consumed.
> 
> Go Amerika! Go! You're such a ****ing success.


And don't forget that if you do go search for a white collar job paying 60k+, you will be competing with several others all on H1 visas. while you the born citizen who paid all your taxes, and your parents paid all their taxes are now turned down for a job cus the immigrant will do it cheaper.

so anyways to keep my post uber related i will add this: f**k uber


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Samename said:


> So you don't like the country you live in and you don't like your job. What do you like? This forum?


I don't like Uber pimps either.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

pUber_driver said:


> And don't forget that if you do go search for a white collar job paying 60k+, you will be competing with several others all on H1 visas. while you the born citizen who paid all your taxes, and your parents paid all their taxes are now turned down for a job cus the immigrant will do it cheaper.
> 
> so anyways to keep my post uber related i will add this: f**k uber


Well by driving for uber you are undercutting and doing the cab job that a lot of immigrants used to do . What does this make you when u work for peanuts?


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

pUber_driver said:


> so anyways to keep my post uber related i will add this: f**k uber


HaHa


----------



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)

toi said:


> Well by driving for uber you are undercutting and doing the cab job that a lot of immigrants used to do . What does this make you when u work for peanuts?


Typically it's the other way around. Immigrants are snatching the jobs away from citizens. And the one time that Americans get to take jobs that immigrants have uber ruins that too. Now I'm not against immigrants having jobs. They are human too and they have hungry children too.

What does this make me when I work for peanuts? It makes me a quiter. I don't work for peanuts. My time is worth MINIMUM $20 / hour. I don't sell my self short like some of the ******ed drivers I've met. You know the ones that are so ******ed that YOU start losing brain cells when they start talking. My money has opportunity cost and so does my time.

Fuber on (the F stands for f*ck)


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

pUber_driver said:


> Typically it's the other way around. Immigrants are snatching the jobs away from citizens. And the one time that Americans get to take jobs that immigrants have uber ruins that too. Now I'm not against immigrants having jobs. They are human too and they have hungry children too.
> 
> What does this make me when I work for peanuts? It makes me a quiter. I don't work for peanuts. My time is worth MINIMUM $20 / hour. I don't sell my self short like some of the ******ed drivers I've met. You know the ones that are so ******ed that YOU start losing brain cells when they start talking. My money has opportunity cost and so does my time.
> 
> Fuber on (the F stands for f*ck)


Well that's good you're not against immigrants having jobs and you think they are human too. Who the **** says shit like that? I'm sure you got a black friend and aren't racist too lol.
The jobs you are talking about 90% of them are undesirable jobs for Americans. It's easy to play the blame game and blame the brown people . You need to improve your condition through self improvement.


----------



## pacmo_lala (Jan 31, 2015)

LOL!


----------



## fargonaz (Oct 30, 2014)

Hotep31 said:


> Who the **** says shit like that?


Everyone who isn't a recent immigrant.



Hotep31 said:


> It's easy to play the blame game and blame the brown people


That's a nasty chip you have there, might want to get that looked at.


----------



## UberxN.J.sucks (Dec 3, 2014)

A4UberLady said:


> Food stamp though?That gas is cheap though ahemm...lol #props2Obama


Obama had nothing to do with the gas price, I promise you that.


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

fargonaz said:


> Everyone who isn't a recent immigrant.





fargonaz said:


> Everyone who isn't a recent immigrant.
> 
> That's a nasty chip you have there, might want to get that looked at.


I do not have a chip on my shoulder. I'm not the one *****ing about immigration.


----------



## A4UberLady (Dec 23, 2014)

UberxN.J.sucks said:


> Obama had nothing to do with the gas price, I promise you that.


Your right he has not done anything right...Right?...


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Hotep31 said:


> I do not have a chip on my shoulder. I'm not the one *****ing about immigration.


I think we should ***** about immigrants and slow down the rate at which we let them in. At least until they start bringing in the really good food from their country. I think they are hiding out on us. I bet the Cubans put up big time.

We will of course have to make an exception for the Scotts....if haggis is the best they have to offer then we should actually send some good Mexican food their way.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Randy gets by on faith alone


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> *UBERPEOPLE in REVIEW by Randy Shear*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Randy Shear Teams up with Ted Kaczinski

Uber Bomber


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> Lol what a dipshit. Our buddy Brian cole is in the comment section, he's even more delusional.


I've been looking for Brian Cole's posts on @uberpeople.net . Does anyone know his username?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

buahhahahahah
Cole says he makes $1,000 per week with the lower rates from uber and lyft
but doesnt mention he works about 70 hours (in 7 days)


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


>


He goes on ad nauseum about being hit by a semi "really hard" and there's hardly any visible damage? God help him if he's in a BAD wreck.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> He goes on ad nauseum about being hit by a semi "really hard" and there's hardly any visible damage? God help him if he's in a BAD wreck.


Randy is expanding his channel beyond Uber
This story was about his "Baby Mama's" car that he was driving.
Brutal


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Does Randy ever come back to and visit once in a while.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> buahhahahahah
> Cole says he makes $1,000 per week with the lower rates from uber and lyft
> but doesnt mention he works about 70 hours (in 7 days)


He also considers gas to be his only cost. I've gathered that he has a two year old Prius with over 80,000 miles on it. If he has a five year loan on it, he might put 200,000 miles on it before paying it off.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> He also considers gas to be his only cost. I've gathered that he has a two year old Prius with over 80,000 miles on it. If he has a five year loan on it, he might put 200,000 miles on it before paying it off.


You have got to be kidding me, right? He really thinks gas is his only expense and people are dumb enough to listen? Randy left the forum before I become a frequent poster so I missed out on this infinite wisdom.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> You have got to be kidding me, right? He really thinks gas is his only expense and people are dumb enough to listen? Randy left the forum before I become a frequent poster so I missed out on this infinite wisdom.


I was referring to Brian Cole.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I was referring to Brian Cole.


thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol yeah thought randys videos were great and informative initially but at this point point it's obvious he's refuses to see the sinking uber ship for what it is

And he is wayyyy too worried about how people perceive him on the internets and his youtube channel


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I don't think Mr. Cole. posts on here, I could be wrong. He's working on a ride sharing guide of some sort lol


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Randy is obviously arithmetically-challenged if he cannot comprehend that driving at current Uber rates does not make any profit, while exchanging the equity in your vehicles for a weekly payouts. He calls that process "making money" and "paying bills". If Randy sold his car and got a lump-sum payment for the vehicle he would also have funds for some time to pay his bills. He would probably also call the process of selling of his vehicle a "making money" operation.

I remember when just about a week or two before Randy wrote his final good-bye letter on this forum he had issued a video instruction on YouTube and posted it here where he was teaching the ever-thankful audience how to use Uber's hourly guarantees to advantage of a driver after the rates were cut by Uber in his and many other markets. In that video he admitted using Uber "peak and non-peak" guarantee hours to making something north of a hundred dollars for a full 8-hours plus shift before gas and depreciation. If he calls it in his latest YouTube "hit" a process of "making money", then his ability to comprehend what he is really involved in is seriously distorted. Well, he's obviously not alone. 

But, guess what?

Randy has feelings! He did not like being treated as math-challenged individual on this forum by majority of disenchanted current and former Uber slaves. His feelings were hurt. Poor baby... 
So, vengefully, Randy Shears using his "so popular" YouTube podium comes up with a new hit: "Uberpeople.net" to smear and ridicule majority of this forum users! 
Poor, poor Randy Shears - you are a joke.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> I don't think Mr. Cole. posts on here, I could be wrong.


Actually Brian Cole is/was a forum member. He had started one thread about his weekly earnings. It became a very contentious thread. He'd worked an insane number of hours to gross about $12/Hour in "Fares".


----------

